# What questions to ask a screen printer? What to look for?



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I would like to know what do I look for in a screen company? What should I ask and how much should I pay ( ball park figure) ? If there is a post on this, please list the link.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Info help*

pricing will vary from printer to printer. I would go to the shop, ask to see sample fo their work. Discuss what you want, look at simular samples and discuss pricing. then go to a dif printer and do the same.
dont forget you get what you pay for.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Info help*

I've called a place and they told me this:
$20 set-up fee and $5.75 a shirt sm-xl. Add 1.50 2x and 2.50 3x.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Info help*



Buechee said:


> I've called a place and they told me this:
> $20 set-up fee and $5.75 a shirt sm-xl. Add 1.50 2x and 2.50 3x.


$20 set-up is pretty good. Make sure that you still own your art. You should call around and see what other printer's are charging and then go with the best one. 

If you go to online T-shirt wholesaler sites you'll get a ballpark of what your printer is actually paying for their shirts. Once you get an idea of how much each place is charging you to print, you'll be an informed consumer.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> and $5.75 a shirt sm-xl.


The pricing on screen printing jobs will vary based on:

1) Quantity ordered of the same design
2) Garment color used
3) Number of colors in the design
4) Number of print locations
5) Garment style/brand used (assuming the printer is supplying the blanks)

You can get quotes from other screen printers locally. Ask them what their policy is on misprints. Ask them what brand garments they can supply. Ask them if they can relabel or refer you to someone who can (if that's a concern of yours).

Ask them any question you can imagine  It's better to ask before than to be surprised later.

If you like really think ink coverage (bulletproof ink), then ask them how they usually handle ink coverage. If you like a lighter coverage or a special technique that you saw somewhere, try to describe it or bring in a shirt like it).


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney has some good tips there.

Turn around time is something else to ask about if that matters to you (and even if it doesn't this time it might the next, so it's useful to know). If you plan on getting some shirts printed now, and more of the same design later if these sell, ask them if they keep screens on hand (some places will keep the screen for you so you only pay one setup charge, others will charge a setup fee for each print run).


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks guys. This helps a lot. I'm looking to talk to them in person at the start of next week.
If anything else comes to mind, let me know please.


----------



## pablove (Aug 22, 2008)

My friend that is in the industry provided me this list - maybe it helps (Rodney may want to validate):

Company Name (Printer)
Phone
Email
Contact Name
Other Contact

What type of printing techniques are offered?

MOQ (Minimum Order Quantity) per design (per tshirt)

Do you allow me to change the colors ? How often can I make this changes ?

Do you have an Art department ? (If needed)

In what format do you require to provide the designs ? (Ai, Photoshop, Corel ?)

Once I turn the designs to you - how long does it take to complete the sample ?

Once the sample is approved how long does it take to print it ?

How long does it take to deliver on a reorder of the same print ?

What are your terms of payment ?

How do I guarantee that my designs are exclusively owned by my company and these are not reproduces or available to any other customer ?

-----
I am new to this to - and will start to use it.


----------



## yourfacetees (Feb 20, 2008)

paying a "set-up" fee is rediculous. i've never done it, and will never do it. simply negotiate that if you're going to be a regular customer, then that regular business should more than make up for the "set-up" fee...total crap if you ask me.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

Talk to the guy like you know what your talking about. Know how many colors and sides you need. If it's 2 sides, ask about a gang screen if he tries to hit you for 2 set ups. Have a blank brand picked out. We charge for everything we can when we need to, so know your stuff and there's less room for them to play with


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

yourfacetees said:


> paying a "set-up" fee is rediculous. i've never done it, and will never do it. simply negotiate that if you're going to be a regular customer, then that regular business should more than make up for the "set-up" fee...total crap if you ask me.



Sort of. Granted, I use maybe 2$ worth of chemicals exposing and reclaiming, a buck for film, but there's time involved, and some people have rent to pay. I'll waive a set up on anything over 24 shirts, but some printers can't afford to. Storefronts are pricey.

And if the printer libraries his screens, that's 25$ at least sitting on the shelf until you decide you want more shirts.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

dann said:


> Sort of. Granted, I use maybe 2$ worth of chemicals exposing and reclaiming, a buck for film, but there's time involved, and some people have rent to pay. I'll waive a set up on anything over 24 shirts, but some printers can't afford to. Storefronts are pricey.
> 
> And if the printer libraries his screens, that's 25$ at least sitting on the shelf until you decide you want more shirts.


Can't agree more. I just finished a run of 25 shirts 3 print locations, 3 different screens... AND there were 11 color changes. You do the math. time is money.


----------



## yourfacetees (Feb 20, 2008)

You're right...time is money...which is exactly why I wouldn't put that amount of work into a 25 shirt run. If the customer really demands that many locations and that many colors...then perhaps your minimum order should be much more than 25 (or you're charging a ridiculous amount for the run...but if they'll pay, more power to ya). Here's what I'm saying though. I wouldn't pay a setup fee...I'm not saying you shouldn't charge one, I'm simply saying I wouldn't pay it. Luckily for me, there are enough vendors out there not charging one.


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

They are charging it , it is just built in to the per shirt pricing. Emulsion, tape, film, ink, printer ink, electricity, water, labor time etc. All these things cost money and they are all used in every order. Unless they get all of the above for free then they are taking money you pay them to pay for these things.


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

yourfacetees said:


> You're right...time is money...which is exactly why I wouldn't put that amount of work into a 25 shirt run. If the customer really demands that many locations and that many colors...then perhaps your minimum order should be much more than 25 (or you're charging a ridiculous amount for the run...but if they'll pay, more power to ya). Here's what I'm saying though. I wouldn't pay a setup fee...I'm not saying you shouldn't charge one, I'm simply saying I wouldn't pay it. Luckily for me, there are enough vendors out there not charging one.


I think there are all kinds of printers out there. I'm in a fairly small town, and in the two years I've been in business, I can count on both hands the number of orders I've taken for quantities over 200 shirts. Most of my business is in the 12 - 72 piece range. If you are a returning customer, and you want to change a one or two color design, I probably won't charge the screen prep fee. If you are ordering 200 or more shirts with up to four colors, I not only won't charge the screen fees, I will try to sharpen my pencil and save you some more money. I also run a special early in the summer for family reunion shirts, where for a dozen or more shirts with one-color/one-side, I basically eat the prep fee, and I have done well with this both times I ran it.


However, if you are the guy I never saw before who comes in with a bag of 2 dozen shirts you picked up from the seconds bin at Walmart, each a different size/style/color, and want me to "use my best judgment" on picking 6 different ink colors to suit each shirt, and expect me to eat the screen fee because you'd "like to do business with me in the future," I will give you directions to the printer in the next town north, where I'm SURE they'll be happy to accommodate your needs. 

So, if you won't pay a screen fee, I hope it's because you order large quantities on a regular basis, and not for the same reason that some people refuse to leave tips for restaurant servers


----------



## Grosiejosie12 (Dec 2, 2008)

Rodney said:


> The pricing on screen printing jobs will vary based on:
> 
> 1) Quantity ordered of the same design
> 2) Garment color used
> ...


Thanks everyone for your question advice! All so helpful and a good preparation to understand how things work in the printing world. Just a few questions though. What is misprints and Colour Changes? I need these explained to me in detail because I don't know the process of these.


----------



## Roly (Jan 12, 2008)

Misprints are when a printer screws up the print. My experience with misprints has been a batch will come out so CROOKED I can't sell them. So what is their policy when that happens? My guy reprints the job for free and pays for replacement shirts.

Color change. Say your design is a circle. You have 24 white shirts and 24 red. You want a blue circle on the white shirts and a black circle on the red shirts. The screener has to do a color change after the first 24 shirts. So what does he charge for a color change?


----------



## Tad Tobar (Nov 14, 2009)

Thx this helped a lot...=)


----------



## Tad Tobar (Nov 14, 2009)

thx this helped a lot...=)


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

ummm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyty0207 (Oct 19, 2007)

I can personally recommend these guys as I've used them before with no problems.

Derisorydesigns.com
storenvy.com

Real professional and top notch quality.


----------



## DayDreamerCr8 (Mar 23, 2009)

Where do you get your tees printed that you don't pay a set-up fee?


----------



## ShirtShackOmaha (Mar 24, 2011)

set up fees are pretty standard in screen printing most times it takes longer to setup(burn clean screens, art time so on) then it does to print the shirts


----------



## gmrcouture (Feb 22, 2008)

I recently had a local shop did 10 shirts @..4/shirt (black gildan tee), 4 for in (front and back)..and no setup fee.. Is this a fairly priced work?


----------



## iconprinting (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are my top ten key pointers to ask your custom clothing company. This should cover all the info you'll need in order to get perfect print results! 


*1. What are your maximum print dimensions?*
You’ll need to find out the maximum print dimensions for the print method you have in mind. For example, our standard direct to garment printing and screen printing dimensions are *350mm wide x 450mm high*. This area will vary depending on the printing company, as most can not go overly close to seems or hems. We also have oversized screens and “all-over” printing available.


*2. What are your turnaround times?*
Some places can pop a few t-shirts out in a day, others need a few days to process your order. If you’re pushed for time, then this will be a top priority question for you. Here, most jobs are turned around in 4 to 7 working days, but we’re also able to work to an express turnaround that comes at a slightly higher charge.


*3. Do you have a minimum order?*
This will vary depending on what print process you’re after. T-shirt screen printing will always come with a minimum order quantity, due to the screen set up. Our minimum order for screen printing is 20 items, and for all other print processes (direct to garment, embroidery and transfer printing) our minimum order is 10 units of the same design. We are able to print a direct to garment sample, this sample cost is then refunded once you place a higher order.


*4. Are there any hidden fees?
*Be aware of illusive set-up charges. Screen printing will always come with set-up cost – which we are very honest about right from the beginning. However, the great thing about direct to garment t-shirt printing, is that there are no set up costs. Another thing to watch out for, are charges that apply to tweaks made to your artwork file. We *don’t* charge for a slight amend to your artwork file, but some print companies will charge for anything from a text font change to a digital logo colour amendment.


*5. Do you offer an artworking service?*
Most print places offer an artworking service. What you get for your money for the work carried out can vary quite considerably. Some places will charge £50 an hour to work on your file – so watch out, you may get stung. We don’t charge for small changes – the only time we do charge is when a digital file is created from scratch, for which we charge a flat-rate of £14.95.


*6. Do I get a visual proof of my order before my job goes to print?
*Before you place your order, check to see if you get a visual proof or “mock-up” of your design on a t-shirt template, so you can double check print proportions and placement. Some places may charge for this service, we don’t however.


*7. What digital file types do you accept?
*This is an important one! Printers can often accept most file types as long as they are a decent size and hi-resolution, so 300dpi. We prefer *.png files* (click here to find out how to save your artwork as a .png file) and for Direct to Garment printing, and *vector based* artwork for tshirt screen printing and polo shirt embroidery.


*8. What are your delivery costs?
*Our standard delivery UK wide is £9.95. You will need to inquire if you require your printed garments to be sent overseas. Extra costs will occur if you require express or next day delivery. We are able to deliver pre-9am, pre-12 and also on Saturdays.

*9. Are you able to match specific colours?*
When digital direct to garment printing we are not able to match colours exactly. However, we are with screen printing, so if you have a specific PANTONE colour in mind, do let us know. This will be standard practice across all t-shirt printers*.*

*10. How do I care for my printed garments?
*If you have any queries regarding care of your garments remember to double check with the printers. Each different print technique requires slightly different wash and iron care. The most durable print type is screen printing, the least durable is transfer printing – so bare this in mind.

I hope this helps!
best wishes, Chloe

www.iconprinting.com


----------



## lambzander (Jan 28, 2013)

See if they print in house. Pricing is too varied and will depend largely on what you need done.


----------

